# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Xin tư vấn cách chọn card màn hình phù hợp với Main

## hoangthikd

CPU: Intel Pentium 4,Front Side Bus: 2.81GHz
Mainboard model 8i865GME-775-RH R2.0
Chipset intel i865P/PE/G/I848P

----------


## kysybongdemictu

bạn mua card như thế nào 256 hay 512 hay tùy thuộc vào tài chính?? mani của bạn là 8i865GME-775-RH R2.0 Chipset intel i865P/PE/G/I848P thì chọn card x16 là chạy dc

----------

